# Help needed with new HSS724



## MrBitterman (Jan 20, 2016)

My auger lever doesn't always lock down when the drive lever is engaged. Sometimes it would but mostly would not. Could something be out of adjustment? Was new and today was first day I've been able to use it. First time I have used or owned a snowblower also, so I've not ruled out operator error. Thanks for any help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello mrbitterman welcome to *SBF!!* if it were my new machine I would talk to the dealer first about the problem


----------



## MrBitterman (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome. That was my thought too, but they were already closed for the day and I hoped someone on here might have some insight.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

MrBitterman said:


> Thanks for the welcome. That was my thought too, but they were already closed for the day and I hoped someone on here might have some insight.


maybe but its a new machine set up by the dealer so get your monies worth and let them handle it


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

MrBitterman said:


> My auger lever doesn't always lock down when the drive lever is engaged. Sometimes it would but mostly would not. Could something be out of adjustment? Was new and today was first day I've been able to use it. First time I have used or owned a snowblower also, so I've not ruled out operator error. Thanks for any help.


Is it popping up all the way and the auger is stopping, or is it coming up half way, and the auger is still running? Does it make a difference if you engage the auger first, then the traction, or if you engage traction then auger?


----------



## MrBitterman (Jan 20, 2016)

skutflut--It is popping up all the way and the auger is stopping. Is there an order in which the levers must be depressed, such as auger lever first and then drive lever?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

MrBitterman said:


> skutflut--It is popping up all the way and the auger is stopping. Is there an order in which the levers must be depressed, such as auger lever first and then drive lever?



I don't know on the Honda, but mine does not care. I always engage the auger first by habit, get that going, then traction to move ahead and dispose of the problem in front of me. 

Check the manual, but from what you said, it sounds like the locking mechanism is out of whack in the handles. You want to let the dealer fix that since they should have found it in the PDI. Probably involves removing the control panel shroud, and maybe some disassembly to get at the bits.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't own a honda, and hope someone will come along and verify all this, but before you tear into anything, which one are you letting go of?
per the user manual


> When both levers are squeezed, the drive clutch lever locks the auger
> clutch lever down. Releasing the drive clutch lever then unlocks and
> releases the auger clutch lever.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine won't lock unless the drive is down when the auger is engaged. Then you can hold the drive and let off the auger. It won't lock if you do it the other way. But this is an HS, not HSS.


----------



## MrBitterman (Jan 20, 2016)

dbert--I am letting go of the the auger lever, while still holding the drive lever.

ZOMGVTEK--Thank you. I'll give that a try in the morning after work. I assumed it was probably user error on my part.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Without question the drive operation handle should hold the auger operation. If it does not, and it is still under warranty, inform the dealer. Sooner rather than later. 


That said, are you keeping a firm grip on the drive lever? 

If you look at it, not running, you should be able to watch it's operation to garner a good idea how it engages and works. It's not to say that it can not wear, but there is a threshold by which it holds the engagement of both operations.


----------



## MrBitterman (Jan 20, 2016)

db9938--Yes I keeping a firm grip on the drive lever. I plan to look it over it in the morning.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a brand new HSS928 and I have found that if I squeeze the auger lever and then the drive lever, the auger lever locks.
I have found however that with just a little movement of the drive lever, the auger lever releases.
It may be by design but I don't think mine engages by very much at all and it only takes a very little movement of the drive lever to disengage the auger.

Personally, I'd like mine to hold a bit more but haven't gotten in there to look for adjustments yet.


----------

